# Séné, Vannes, Sarzeau, Damgan, Nantes...



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

et si on se faisait une petite virée dans un bar Nantais un de ces soirs ? 


(Vannes, je ne puis pour le moment à mois d'arriver Tard mais sans mon Bob, ce qui n'est pas cool )


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mars 2006)

No problemo 

pas de Bob non plus  :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mars 2006)

Et si on faisiat ça le w-e de paques, pendant l'AES clermontoise ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2006)

Erf ,si je reprend l'taf ca serait après ce WE la...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2006)

Et si on se faisait un BBQ ?  :rose:


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

quand tu veux puisque le BBQ en intérieur ya que ça de vrai !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et si on faisiat ça le w-e de paques, pendant l'AES clermontoise ?



Et si on faisait l'AES clermont chez les Breizh ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et si on faisait l'AES clermont chez les Breizh ?


 
Chui pas contre, mais faut organiser un bus, un avion, une calèche, un dirigeable depuis la Suisse...  

Je vais me renseigner auprès de mon agent de voyages...


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

c'est cool : je pourrais faire connaissance de certains personnes sans craindre de m'égarer dans des steppes inhabitées !  

(ici, ya que des korrigans, rien à craindre ! )


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2006)

OHHHHHHHH là

Le BBQ c'est dehors, y'a qu'à Paris qu'on fait ça dedans 










Sinon je suis libre a peu près tous les week-end 
Y'a plus qu'à vous de dire :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (25 Mars 2006)

Une soirée dans un bar à Nantes, chuis partant, mais bon, suis à Nantes que le samedi soir en gros :rose:


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Une soirée dans un bar à Nantes, chuis partant, mais bon, suis à Nantes que le samedi soir en gros :rose:



ça tombe bien, je suis sûr avec mon taf d'être à Nantes le samedi soir... 

vive le commerce et sa place !


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> OHHHHHHHH là
> 
> Le BBQ c'est dehors, y'a qu'à Paris qu'on fait ça dedans
> (...)



même les _rares fois où il pleut par chez vous_, j'ai pu vérifier que la Breizh était toujours brûlante dans le BBQ


----------



## guytantakul (26 Mars 2006)

J'ai une copine qui est dans le coin pour les vacances de paques (loc. de mobilhome dans un bled inconnu de moi, route de sarzeau).
Faut voir à voir si les dates collent ! (oui, les dattes, c'est souvent assez collant)


----------



## valoriel (26 Mars 2006)

Je serais dans mon chez moi de Damgan Pénerf pendant les vacances de Pâques...


----------



## Pierrou (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> vive le commerce et sa place !


Ouais; la place du commerce, c'est sympa, les tarifs dans les bistrots là-bas, moins déjà... m'enfin


----------



## valoriel (26 Mars 2006)

mouais, c'est sympa, mais je trouve qu'il manque une fontaine en plein millieu...


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais; la place du commerce, c'est sympa, les tarifs dans les bistrots là-bas, moins déjà... m'enfin




on peut se faire ça par chez oim sur les bords de l'erdre ou à St-Mihiel mais on risque de nous prendre pour des lycéens un peu attardés... 

du côté de Graslin sinon ? 

Pour le Mor Bihan, quand vous voulez, je n'ai plus d'"obligations" là-bas mais il me reste un lit* et un toit.


et bientôt le droit de faire des barbecues sans avoir besoin de le faire en loussdé ou avec une autorisation administrative...  ceux de l'aes-breizh de juillet comprendront... 





*et quelqu'un dedans  :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Mars 2006)

Si c'est pendant la semaine à Nantes, je serais surement et certainement présent :love:


----------



## mado (28 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> même les _rares fois où il pleut par chez vous_, j'ai pu vérifier que la Breizh était toujours brûlante dans le BBQ


En attendant ces réjouissances chaudes et humides, t'es par chez moi toi, non ? :love:


Euh.. Alem, j'ai vu de la pub (ciblée ) dans mon métro sidéral, alors je suis venue voir..


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2006)

_MP enabled my dear Mado  Tonite ?

Alèm tu me pardonneras cette intrusion _


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

ce n'est pas la première ni la dernière intrusion que je te pardonnerais 

vous me rendez jaloux... :love:


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2006)

il fait beau, je pense que je vais me faire un Casa en terrasse


----------



## mado (28 Mars 2006)

J'enlève un pull et j'arrive 

Excusez nous mais y'a pas de réseau ici


----------



## Bassman (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Pour le Mor Bihan, quand vous voulez, je n'ai plus d'"obligations" là-bas mais il me reste un lit* et un toit.
> 
> 
> *et quelqu'un dedans  :love:



:rose: :rose: 

Hein ? c'pas moi ?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

On se serrera, t'inquiètes


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose:
> 
> Hein ? c'pas moi ?


 
toi, tu dors avec le chat ! t'as autant de poils que lui !!


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

Le chat n'a pas plus de poils que moi 
C'est l'arrière de global qui rivalise avec l'avant de bass !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Le chat n'a pas plus de poils que moi
> C'est l'arrière de global qui rivalise avec l'avant de bass !


Je n'ai jamais vu l'avant de Bassou :mouais:


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2006)

_- Ne me parlez pas de torses poilus.
Je vais fantasmer après  
C'est grave docteur ?_

- Non, en plus ça tient chaud.

_- Ah cool merci _


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

on en revient au sujet ? 

quand est-ce qu'on boit ?


----------



## guytantakul (31 Mars 2006)

Perso, je peux être dans le coin la dernière semaine d'avril


----------



## Franswa (31 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> on en revient au sujet ?
> 
> quand est-ce qu'on boit ?


Quand vous voulez pendant la semaine une fin d'aprem


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> on en revient au sujet ?
> 
> quand est-ce qu'on boit ?


Tous les jours


----------



## guytantakul (31 Mars 2006)

Bon, quand-est ce qu'un trinque, alors ?
J'ai pris ma semaine, j'ai une (bonne) copine qui a loué un mobilhome cette semaine-là pas bien loin.
Ce sera mon anniversaire décennial. 
Faites un effort !


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2006)

Et bien ta date sera la mienne


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

Si vous passez dans mon coin (Lorient/Ploemeur) après Pâques et si cela vous tente, j'aimerais trinquer avec vous !! 

Passez moi un petit mail pour me prévenir.

A bientôt... peut être....

Amicalement.

Momo


----------



## Bassman (10 Avril 2006)

Moi c'etait deja pas simple, ça devient ultra compliqué.

J'attend la date d'opération pour mon genou 
Pendant ce temps je tente d'avoir mon permis gros cube avant l'opération si possible...

Bref coincé sur paris la


----------



## mikoo (10 Avril 2006)

Le Flesselles...


----------



## guytantakul (10 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je tente d'avoir mon permis gros cube avant l'opération si possible...



Si c'est pour la bonne cause, tu es pardonné


----------



## teo (10 Avril 2006)

Alèèèèèèèèèm ?


Paques approche


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2006)

Les cloches vont bientôt être de sorti


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Les cloches vont bientôt être de sorti



De nombreuses sont déjà apparues .....


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Le Flesselles...




tu payes ?     

bon, je suis allé à Séné hier (bisous Global :love et j'ai réussi à louper Global qui était sur l'autre pointe de la presqu'ile de Séné ! 

j'ai pris de bonnes photos avec le D200 et ça m'a vraiment donné envie d'un petit verre/barbeuque/sandwiche/crepe (rayer la mention inutile) dans le golfe sous peu, je sais que j'i au moins un dimanche d'avril retenu pour aller voir mon ancienne boss sur l'ile d'Arz donc si vous avez des propositions ! )


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2006)

Je suis toujours là, si on me prévient suffisement à l'avance Apéro et BBQ seront de la partie


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2006)

9000 messages d'ecart pile poil !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2006)

T'y vois un signe ?


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2006)

ah tiens, on regarde le même film ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2006)

Euh ? non 


Tu pensais à quoi ? :rose:


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2006)

Le chien a bien aimé l'embouchure de la rivière de Vannes...


----------



## Pierrou (12 Avril 2006)

AAAAAAHHHH la vache, le Golfe du Mort Bi (han ), c'est bôôôôôôôôô !!!!! :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2006)

Tu m'etonnes John


----------



## mikoo (12 Avril 2006)

je ne vois qu'un chien moi. :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois qu'un chien moi. :hein:


Sort toi les doigts du ©ul


----------



## Pierrou (12 Avril 2006)

Ahhh finesse, quand tu nous tiens ....


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)




----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2006)

:rose:




:love::love::love:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Avril 2006)

Tiens, y'a une petite tache mitée qui reste sur ton maillot !  
Mais grosse lessive ! Bravo ! 
Tu t'es servi du bac à poissons ?


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

ah bah tiens, il est encore dans l'atelier le bac... si jamais tu connais un brestois qui en cherche un, il a 5 ans et n'aura servi que 2 ans... par contre, les moteurs des frigos sont revendus à un éleveur porcin... comme quoi... 

le plus dur, c'est quand tu bêches, déterrer les huitres !


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2006)

Tu laisse ta lessive à sècher dehors en bretagne ??? 

Courageux le type... 



_Comment? c'est le... prélavage ?
Ah, pardon..; _ :love:


----------



## mikoo (14 Avril 2006)

Finalement je me dis qu'avoir un jardin, c'est peut être utile...
avec l'infame odeur de propre qui se propage dans mon appart à cause de ce foutu sèche-linge qui rugit à chaque tour...
:mouais:


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2006)

disons que c'est dans le Mor-Bihan, ya un micro-climat par là... (mode blague bretonne off)


----------



## zigouiman (14 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu laisse ta lessive à sècher dehors en bretagne ???



En Bretagne, c'est bien connu, il fait beau plusieurs fois par jour !


----------



## valoriel (18 Avril 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> En Bretagne, c'est bien connu, il fait beau plusieurs fois par jour !


sans aller jusque là, je dirais *plusieurs fois par an* 

m'enfin moi les enfants, je rentre tout juste de 10 jours de repos à Damgan et le soleil était de la partie


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Avril 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> En Bretagne, c'est bien connu, il fait beau plusieurs fois par jour !


Ca peut pas être pire que la Bourgogne hein..... Seulement 2 saisons : L'hiver et le mois d'août !


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2006)

bon, vous avez fini vos conneries ?

je passais juste vous dire que GlobalCut et moi, on a organisé une mini-AEs familiale ce dimanche soir, oualaaaaaaaaaa 

t'as fini le jus d'orange Globi ?

(pssssst, un scoop : Globalcut boit parfois de l'eau, juste de l'eau ! )


----------



## guytantakul (18 Avril 2006)

Pour moi c'est cuit ! J'ai jeté le bébé avec l'eau du bain 




			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (pssssst, un scoop : Globalcut boit parfois de l'eau, juste de l'eau ! )



après avoir vomi ?


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2006)

non même pas... 

maintenant, il vomit plus, il s'endort !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2006)

J'aime bien le jus d'orange

de l'eau bien sur  normalement c'est avec le pastis, sinon en journée (2 à 3 litres / jours). Pour l'autre soir, je ne me souvient pas d'en avoir bu :casse:


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2006)

moi si ! mais je t'avoue qu le jus d'orange pressé et bien frais comme le tien, ça a beau être plein de vitamines, bah ça endort vite !!  

il parait que j'ai ronflé... mais le chat ne s'est pas plaint !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2006)

m'en reste un peu 

et du tout frais :rose:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Avril 2006)

Qui serait partant pour un BBQ le samedi ou dimanche du week end du 8 mai dans le Morbihan ou Finistère ??????

.... j'aimerais bien enfin connaître certaines de vos trombines


----------



## valoriel (28 Avril 2006)

Moi! 

Mais je serais sur l'île de Penfret dans l'archipel 
Si le vent porte, vous profiterez de l'odeur du poisson grillé


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2006)

C'est ou ca ?


J'ai tjrs leBBQ


----------



## Claude number X (28 Avril 2006)

Si c'est pas trop loin de chez moi, je fais péter la gnôle de feu mon papy, il en reste encore quelques litres dans la cave de mes parents. J'ai eu pas mal de boulot ces dernières semaines, j'ai bien mérité mon break. En plus, j'ai obtenu mon permis lourd hier. Ca ce fête ! Bientôt au volant de mon bus multimédia pleins de Mac


----------



## Claude number X (28 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi!
> 
> Mais je serais sur l'île de Penfret dans l'archipel
> Si le vent porte, vous profiterez de l'odeur du poisson grillé



Si tu pars avec l'école des Glénans arrêtes toi à la maison, à Concarneau. Mais évite de poser ta voiture devant ma porte comme ce c** de stagiaire garé là depuis 15 jours  

J'habite la rue d'à coté, il y a à boire et du wifi alors pour une clef WPA ou un pot, passe un mail


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

Bon alors les ceusssssssss intéressés, nous ferions ça chez qui et où ?????

quel jour ????? midi ou soir ?????????

On pourrait peut être peaufiner non ??????



Momo-du-56       partante peu importe le lieu ...........       à suivre...........


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2006)

ps : je suis partant si c'est en ouikinde ou un jour où je ne bosse pas (ou si je ne bosse pas le lendemain si c'est le soir)

ma tuture connait la route jusque chez global !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2006)

J'en parle à Mme Global 

je prévois le jus d'orange


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2006)

ah ça peut aussi être juste pour te servir de BOB !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2006)

Pas de jus d'orange pour toi alors


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'en parle à Mme Global
> 
> je prévois le jus d'orange




Tu nous tiens au courant et tu nous dis ce qu'il faut amener... j'ai déjà du champagne !!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous tiens au courant et tu nous dis ce qu'il faut amener... j'ai déjà du champagne !!



Je peux faire des quiches lorraines ou autres babioles du même style...


----------



## guytantakul (29 Avril 2006)

Le week-end du 8 mai ? Je ne dis pas non... 
(à confirmer, mais a priori...)


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous tiens au courant et tu nous dis ce qu'il faut amener... j'ai déjà du champagne !!


Si tu prends par les sentiments :rose:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Avril 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si tu prends par les sentiments :rose:




..... chuis une grande sentimentale que veux tu ... :love:


----------

